
Show HN: Ungrabbed – Available domains for startups and side projects - sasan
https://www.ungrabbed.com
======
marclave
Cool idea, appreciate the note in the inspiration of the project from Paul
Grahams "Change Your Name" [1]. Really looking forward to getting a surprise
email with some .coms.

Curious on a bit more detail about the domain name selection.

[1] [http://www.paulgraham.com/name.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/name.html)

~~~
sasan
Really appreciate the kind words! Right now, I'm searching for and adding the
domains manually. My biggest goal with the site is to offer domains that
actually look and sound good. Something a startup would genuinely want to use.

See you in your inbox tomorrow :)

